# I do yoga



## artimedoros49

Hi,

I would like to say : _Every day, I do half an hour of yoga._
My try: _Každý den dělám půl hodiny jógy._

Is it correct to translate _I do yoga_ literally? 
Or  should it be something like _I practise yoga_?

Thank you


----------



## bibax

*Dělám/cvičím jógu.*

Both variants are common.

1) Každý den dělám půl hodiny *jógu*. = ... I do *yoga* _(direct object in accusative)_ half an hour.
or Dělám jógu každý den půl hodiny.
or Jógu dělám každý den půl hodiny.
or Dělám jógu půl hodiny denně.
or Jógu dělám půl hodiny denně.
...

2) Každý den cvičím půl hodiny jógu. = ... I practise yoga (in acc.) ...
etc.


----------



## ilocas2

there is verb *jógovat
*
Každý den půl hodiny jóguju. - Every day I yoga half an hour.


----------



## risa2000

*Každý den cvičím půl hodiny jógu*. As it is a virtue (in a sense) in Czech we use the verb *cvičím *(I practice). While *do *(dělám) is used for generic activites (you do not practice). For example *dělám oběd* (I prepare the lunch). Eventually I would also consider quite natural saying *každý den dělám půl hodiny cvičení jógy*. I never heard *jógovat*.


----------

